# Zellen Inhalt per Mausklick abfragen Excel



## obi-j (9. März 2006)

Hi *,

ich würde gerne zwei werte per mausklick einlesen und dann weiter verarbeiten. soll heißen ich klicke in die zelle und es wird mir der aktuelle wert in variable1 geschrieben dann klicke ich in zelle2 dieser wird in variable2 gespeichert. dann wird das ganze berechnet und in einer MSGBOX ausgegeben.

Die zellen sind immer variabel, kann die zellen somit nicht fest definieren (A2 variable1 und C6 variable2).

Das schönste wäre ich klick zelle1 an z.b.: STRG+LinkeMaustaste dann zelle2 und dann öffnet sich die MSGBOX mit dem ergebnis. Die formel zu berechnung ist immer die gleiche.

Danke für jede Hilfe


----------



## Nirraven (10. März 2006)

Hallo, versuchs mal so:

```
Private Sub Worksheet_BeforeDoubleClick(ByVal Target As Range, Cancel As Boolean)
Static var1, var2 As Double
If var1 = 0 Then
    var1 = Target.Value
    Cancel = True
Else
    var2 = Target.Value
    Cancel = True
End If
If var1 <> 0 And var2 <> 0 Then
    MsgBox (var1 + var2)
    var1 = 0
    var2 = 0
End If
End Sub
```


----------



## obi-j (10. März 2006)

Großen DANK, ist einfach nur genial die Lösung!!


----------

